# Back with a new 'scape



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Hello APC! It has been a long, long time since I've been able to share a pic of a healthy tank with you guys. Since last summer I've dealt with BBA, spirogyra, a protracted case of green water, a move that killed many of my most sensitive species, and very little time or patience to get things back on track.

Finally, I can present a (nearly) healthy aquascape! It isn't really anything fancy, but I'm trying to keep it simple this time and hopefully start having more successes than failures


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like a great start. Great variety in species too. Can't wait to see it once it grows in


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice start


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Here is an update, the tank has managed to morph into an actual aquascape of sorts:









I want to expand the erio 2 area, and there is some Bacopa salzmanii on the right side that can't be seen in the photo. That, and the right side turned into Erio goias storage, but I hope to change that soon...


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Working on taking better photos:


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

we need some stats on that tank please. 

lights 
ferts 
substrate

etc....


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Sure, it is a 40 breeder 36x18x16.
Lit by 2x55 watt PC bulbs using AHS reflectors, lifted about 4 inches off the surface.
Substrate is Aquasoil.
Filtered by an XP3, CO2 is run through a Mag 3 pump. Both the pump and filter have their own spray bar running across the full width of the back.
Ferts are a little less than EI, about 15ppm NO3 and 2.5ppm PO4 weekly.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Mowed the lawn, reshaping the sides.


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

This is beautiful .. the transitions and all are very good, but somehow IMO the tank lacks a focal point ..some ammania Gracilis or Limnophila Aromatica at the center background would be eye catching and focal point...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

any update?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks really nice!


----------

